

Helvetica and New York subways - grellas
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703858404576214492061190946.html?mod=WSJ_Opinion_LEFTTopOpinion

======
kingsidharth
This is what a designer's true work is! Solve a problem - bring clarity and
form to chaos. While the problem "too simple" was a UX thing.

World of designers need more examples like this, especially in web and User
Interface designs - where they think "Photoshop Magic" or "detailed icon sets"
are the key and not solving the problem.

------
diiq
Particularly up in the Bronx, there are still the wonderful serifed mosaics
that the author mentions only in passing, and that to me speak more on the
enduring New York: <http://www.flickr.com/photos/70323761@N00/192331109>

------
bioinformatics
Very nice article, good overview of the planning and design process.

------
mansr
There something ironic about the web page using Arial as main font.

~~~
g0atbutt
If you're not a designer, this will clue you in to the joke:
<http://www.specialops.co.nz/blog/arial-vs-helvetica/>

~~~
zeynel1
The nice comparison chart there shows that, for the purposes of signage, the
difference is _academic_. The sign for the G train set in Arial or Helvetica
will make no difference for riders. Or "Exit" in Arial or Helvetica... no
perceptible difference.

------
bgruber
here's the original article the book this is a review of is an expansion of:
[http://www.aiga.org/content.cfm/the-mostly-true-story-of-
hel...](http://www.aiga.org/content.cfm/the-mostly-true-story-of-helvetica-
and-the-new-york-city-subway)

------
panacea
The unpainted art-deco shiny metal sides of NY subways is probably more
iconic/emblematic.

